
How ATI’s drivers ‘optimize’ Quake III (2001) - kgabis
https://techreport.com/review/3089/how-atis-drivers-optimize-quake-iii/
======
ChuckNorris89
I think those "optimizations" ATI made are very similar to what Oculus Quest
and its devs are doing to achieve such performance on last gen mobile
hardware.

